# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  फाइल और डाउनलोड

## Dark Rider

मैंने कई बार देखा है मेरे मित्र लोग सभी इन sharing   साईट से परेशान है {पेज नम्बर तिन पर जाये वही हल है |


जैसे 

 Megaupload 
 Rapidshare 
 Hotfile 
 Easy-share 
 Gigasize 
 Mediafire 
 Depositefiles 
 Megaporn 
 Filefactory 
 Uploading 
 4shared 
  etc. 
  Letitbit 
 Sendspace 
 Zshare 
 Freakshare 
 Storage.to 
 Uploadbox 
 Uploaded.to 
 Ziddu 
 Netload 
 Sharex 
 x7.to 
 Box 
 Zomgupload 
 Jumbofiles 
 Data.hu 
 Linfsave 
 Share-online 
 Speedyshare 
 Duckload 
 Uloz 
 Megafree 
  Badongo 
 Kewlshare 
 Ugotfile 
 Sharingmatrix 
 Filesend 
 Zippyshare 
 Bitroad 
 Oron 
 Extabit 
 Shareflare 
 Filedude 
 Onionshare 
 Mangoshare 
 Rayfile 
 Turboshare 
 Egoshare 
 Keepfile 
 Filestrack 
 Kickload 
 Czshare 
 Dataup 

  2shared 
 ifile 
 Divshare 
 Filesmonster 
 USAupload 
 Novaup 
 Vip-file 
 Anonym 
 Megashares 
 Filebase 
 Appscene 
 Hackerbox 
 Filefront 
 Nakido 
 4shared-china 
 Xun6 
 Upload 
 Megashare.vn 
 Unibytes 
 Bitshare 
 Fullshare 
  Cramit 
 Hotshare 
 Mandamais 
 Midupload 
 Usershare 
 Dl.Free.fr 
 File-upload 
 Speedshare 
 Adrive 
 Enterupload 
 Hellshare 
 Fileserve 
 VSpace 
 u.115 
 Fileflyer 
 Myupload 
 Narod 
 Furk 
 Linkbee 
 Sharebase 
 Gigapeta 
 Uploadstore 



आदि 




लेकिन जल्द ही सब बदल जायेगा to be continuous ........


आपका अपना  MTM

----------


## Lovely.indian

अरे मनोज भाई ऐसा किया करने वाले हो?

----------


## Dark Rider

> अरे मनोज भाई ऐसा किया करने वाले हो?



अब यार थोडा मोसम बनने दो थोडा सा लोगो को तड़पने दो 

लेकिन इतना जरुर है की मज्जा आ जायेगा जिन्हें अभी तक नहीं मालूम है

----------


## draculla

> अब यार थोडा मोसम बनने दो थोडा सा लोगो को तड़पने दो 
> 
> लेकिन इतना जरुर है की मज्जा आ जायेगा जिन्हें अभी तक नहीं मालूम है


*तड़पा लो देखता हूँ कौन सा बम फोड़ने वाले हो/*
*मैं भी अपडेट का इंतज़ार कर रहा हूँ/*

----------


## jaihind20

*लगता  है मनोज भाई कुछ बड़ा करने बाले हैं हम भी इन्तजार कर रहे हैं इस धमाके का*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *लगता  है मनोज भाई कुछ बड़ा करने बाले हैं हम भी इन्तजार कर रहे हैं इस धमाके का*


जय हिंद भाई मेरा भी यह पहला मौका है तडपाने का वर्ना मेरी पोस्ट तो बस लोगो को गाइड ही करती है

----------


## Lovely.indian

भाई लोगों से ऐसा करना अच्छा नहीं होता.

----------


## mrgreatkhan

*aor mat tadpao mere bhai*

----------


## jaihind20

> भाई लोगों से ऐसा करना अच्छा नहीं होता.


*मजा तो तडपाने में ही आता है पिछले दिनों आपने देखा था फूल्मून जी ने फोरम को कितना तडपाया था*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मैंने कई बार देखा है मेरे मित्र लोग सभी इन sharing   साईट से परेशान है 
> 
> 
> 
> जैसे 
> 
>  Megaupload 
>  Rapidshare 
>  Hotfile 
> ...



मैं बताऊँ क्या आप कौन सा धमाका करने वाले हो

----------


## Lovely.indian

> मैं बताऊँ क्या आप कौन सा धमाका करने वाले हो


*बताओ....*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *बताओ....*


चलो थोडा सा पर्दा उठाते है ये सॉफ्टवेर में 1 साल से काम ले रहा हू और परफेक्ट वर्क कर रहा है 
और अब तक मैंने सिर्फ  अपने बहुत करीब के मित्रों को ही दिया है जो अब सबके सामने आना वाला है
 जिन्हें पहले से मालूम है वो शांत रहे शायद साजिद उनमे से एक है क्योकि वो बहुत समय से मेरे साथ है

----------


## jaihind20

> चलो थोडा सा पर्दा उठाते है ये सॉफ्टवेर में 1 साल से काम ले रहा हू और परफेक्ट वर्क कर रहा है 
> और अब तक मैंने सिर्फ  अपने बहुत करीब के मित्रों को ही दिया है जो अब सबके सामने आना वाला है
>  जिन्हें पहले से मालूम है वो शांत रहे शायद साजिद उनमे से एक है क्योकि वो बहुत समय से मेरे साथ है


*अमा  यार अब पर्दा उठा ही दो हम तो बैचैन हो रहे हैं वेसे भी कुछ चुनिन्दा लोगो के आलावा इस सामान्य मंच पर कम लोग ही आते हैं जिन्हें जरूरत होती है वो यहाँ आ जाता है और हम लोग उसकी मदद करते हैं . जितने सदस्य इस सामान्य विभाग में आते हैं उससे कही अधिक लोग गर्म मसाला विभाग में गमन करते हैं अत मनोज जी आप अब और इन्तजार न करवाए और विस्तार पूर्वक समझाए किया माजरा क्या है .
*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*MTM*bhai ab sbar nahi hota ab parda utha dijiye....................

----------


## The White hat Hacker

aur han mujhe quick heal total security ko full version me convert karna hai

----------


## Dark Rider

ये सोफ्टवेर है जो  सभी xp  और 7  दोनों  विन्दोव्स के लिये और ..............

----------


## Dark Rider

अब तो अपडेट कल ही मिलेंगी तो 

इंतजार .................. कल सुबह का

और हा मेरा मकसद किसी को परेशान करने का नहीं है बस में जानना चाहता था की 

कितनी लोग को जरुरत है इसकी और कितनो को नहीं

----------


## mrgreatkhan

*




 Originally Posted by MTM


अब तो अपडेट कल ही मिलेंगी तो 

इंतजार .................. कल सुबह का

और हा मेरा मकसद किसी को परेशान करने का नहीं है बस में जानना चाहता था की 

कितनी लोग को जरुरत है इसकी और कितनो को नहीं


Koi bat nahi manooj bhai ham kal tak intezar kar lenge wese mera ek mitr mujhe premuim account bhejta rehta hai par woh jaldi ben ho jate hain agar direct download ka sadhan mil jaye toh maza hi aa jaye

*

----------


## sanju99.963

plz bhai jaldi btao na

----------


## chand Moon

bahi kitna intizar karaynge.....?
Ab bata bhi dejiye....

----------


## long

> अब तो अपडेट कल ही मिलेंगी तो 
> 
> इंतजार .................. कल सुबह का
> 
> और हा मेरा मकसद किसी को परेशान करने का नहीं है बस में जानना चाहता था की 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> कितनी लोग को जरुरत है इसकी और कितनो को नहीं






ab to bata dijiye bahut intazar karvaya aapne

----------


## chiki_chikka

*मनोज जी अब बता भी दीजिये सभी इंतजार कर रहे है*

----------


## Dark Rider

तो इंतजार खत्म 

लीजिए  MiPONY 1.2.1



Mipony is a free download manager specially designed to automate the downloading of files of free host sites such as Rapidshare, Megaupload, Hotfiles and many others.

Mipony has an embedded web browser.
No need to have Premium accounts.
Fully automatic download.
	It indicates if the files are available to be downloaded.
It optimizes your connection.
	It also works with Premium accounts of Rapidshare, Megaupload and Hotfiles.
Remote control.



http://www.mipony.net/en/



http://www.mipony.net/downloads/Mipony-Installer.exe

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

कैसे काम ले 

१. सबसे पहले आप किसी भी लिंक को बस कॉपी करे ये अपने आप उसे ले लेगा 



२ फिर जो लिंक्स availabe  हो उन्हें डाउनलोड करे

----------


## Dark Rider

हा आप इसमें कुछ सेटिंग्स  जरूर करे

----------


## Dark Rider

ये मेरे द्वारा टेस्टेड है काफी समय से में इसका उपयोग कर रहा हू

----------


## Dark Rider

यदि आप लोगो को यह सॉफ्टवेर किसी भी तरह से मददगार लगता है तो 

मुझे कुछ सम्मान अवश्य दे 

to give reputation click on me -

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

बहुत अच्छे भाई बहुत बरी प्रॉब्लम सोल्वे कर दी आपने  मेरे तरफ से  ++रेपुतातों

----------


## kally

क्या बात है MTM जी मान गये आप को

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> क्या बात है MTM जी मान गये आप को


आप रेपुतातिओं तो दे ही सकते हो इन्हें

----------


## mrgreatkhan

*yaar manoj bhai pehle main bhi mipony se download karta tha magar yeh file ko resume nahi karta hai waiting count kar sakta hai par without waiting download nahi kar sakta ab main iska use kafi arse se nahi kar raha hon kya wese main ne socha tha ki aap koi aesa software denge jisse premium ki tarah download ho jaye wese koi bat nahi koshish achchi thi aap sadev hi forum ke hit main sochte hain mujhe office se time nahi mil raha nahi to main premuim account aor cookies post karta par jaldi hi post karne ki koshish karonga  taki sab bhai premuim speed se download kar sakin (with resuming)*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *yaar manoj bhai pehle main bhi mipony se download karta tha magar yeh file ko resume nahi karta hai waiting count kar sakta hai par without waiting download nahi kar sakta ab main iska use kafi arse se nahi kar raha hon kya wese main ne socha tha ki aap koi aesa software denge jisse premium ki tarah download ho jaye wese koi bat nahi koshish achchi thi aap sadev hi forum ke hit main sochte hain mujhe office se time nahi mil raha nahi to main premuim account aor cookies post karta par jaldi hi post karne ki koshish karonga  taki sab bhai premuim speed se download kar sakin (with resuming)*


भाई में आपके लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा अब हर एक की आशाओ पर तो में खरा नहीं उतर सकता किन्तु जो लोग नए है उनके लिए यह वरदान है 

और हा आप अकाउंट जरुर पोस्ट करे

----------


## Dark Rider

चलो जी आपको चोकाने वाला स्क्रीन शोर्ट देता हू शायद आप चोक ही जाये

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

Mipony 

User reviews

http://download.cnet.com/Mipony/3000...-10972661.html

http://www.brothersoft.com/mipony-296013.html

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Interne...s/Mipony.shtml

----------


## ASHOKKHANDELWAL

*अरे भई अब आप हि बतादो कौन सा धमाका होगा*

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## ASHOKKHANDELWAL

बहुत अच्छा दोस्त use करने के बाद आपको धन्यवाद जरुर  देंगे

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

यदि कोई mipony  में डाउनलोड से पहले पासवर्ड मांगती है तो आप वो भी डाल सकते है

----------


## salvi_n

मनोजजी  mipony फ्री user के कामका नहीं हे. क्यों की नंबर counting के बाद कुछ अल्फाबेट देना जरुरी होता हे. वह फेसिलिटी इस सॉफ्टवेर में नहीं हे. कृप्या कोई और रास्ता हो तो बताये.

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोजजी  mipony फ्री user के कामका नहीं हे. क्यों की नंबर counting के बाद कुछ अल्फाबेट देना जरुरी होता हे. वह फेसिलिटी इस सॉफ्टवेर में नहीं हे. कृप्या कोई और रास्ता हो तो बताये.


भाई उन्हें captcha वर्ड कहते है और mipony में यह सुविधा है बस आप्शन में देखो मिल जायेगी

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

परसों शाम से अब तक

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## salvi_n

> भाई उन्हें captcha वर्ड कहते है और mipony में यह सुविधा है बस आप्शन में देखो मिल जायेगी


मनोजजी, captcha कहा और कैसे डालना हे, कृपया स्क्रीन प्रिंट से बताये. मेने बहुत try किया पर काम नहीं बना. कृप्या मदद करे

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोजजी, captcha कहा और कैसे डालना हे, कृपया स्क्रीन प्रिंट से बताये. मेने बहुत try किया पर काम नहीं बना. कृप्या मदद करे

----------


## salvi_n

> 


यह सेटिंग मेने करके भी देख लिया हे, पर इसके बाद क्या करना हे? लिंक कॉपी पेस्ट करने के बाद downloading error आता हे, captcha के शब्द टाइप करने का कोई मेसेज नहीं आ रहा. कृपया विस्तार से बताये. आभार.

----------


## Dark Rider

> यह सेटिंग मेने करके भी देख लिया हे, पर इसके बाद क्या करना हे? लिंक कॉपी पेस्ट करने के बाद downloading error आता हे, captcha के शब्द टाइप करने का कोई मेसेज नहीं आ रहा. कृपया विस्तार से बताये. आभार.


लगता है आप इसे  ठीक से use नहीं कर पा रही है 

आप सहयता के लिए इस लिंक पर जाये 

http://www.mipony.net/en/manual.php

या फिर एर्रोर का स्क्र्रें शोट दे

----------


## salvi_n

> लगता है आप इसे ठीक से use नहीं कर पा रही है 
> 
> आप सहयता के लिए इस लिंक पर जाये 
> 
> http://www.mipony.net/en/manual.php
> 
> या फिर एर्रोर का स्क्र्रें शोट दे


मनोजजी, आपका कहना सही हे, मेने मेरे दोस्त के यहाँ try किया तो चल रहा हे. में एक कॉर्पोरेट कंपनी में नोकरी करता हु. यहाँ याहू,जीमेल और आदि entertainment sites पर ristriction हे. क्या इस वजह से प्रॉब्लम हो रही हे. मेरी ऑफिस में प्रोक्सी से इन्टरनेट use करता हु. कृप्या सलाह दे. और ये भी बताये की क्या मेरी *ऑफिस से* इन sites से विडियो आदि डाउनलोड करना हितावह हे या नहीं?

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोजजी, आपका कहना सही हे, मेने मेरे दोस्त के यहाँ try किया तो चल रहा हे. में एक कॉर्पोरेट कंपनी में नोकरी करता हु. यहाँ याहू,जीमेल और आदि entertainment sites पर ristriction हे. क्या इस वजह से प्रॉब्लम हो रही हे. मेरी ऑफिस में प्रोक्सी से इन्टरनेट use करता हु. कृप्या सलाह दे. और ये भी बताये की क्या मेरी *ऑफिस से* इन sites से विडियो आदि डाउनलोड करना हितावह हे या नहीं?


जी आपके ऑफिस में इन साईट का इस्तेमाल ठीक नहीं होगा

----------


## rajuj53

इस setting को किस जगह से करना है क्योकि यह option मुझे कही दिखाई नहीं दिया !धन्यवाद 



> हा आप इसमें कुछ सेटिंग्स  जरूर करे

----------


## Dark Rider

> इस setting को किस जगह से करना है क्योकि यह option मुझे कही दिखाई नहीं दिया !धन्यवाद


कौनसा भाई ? सभी तो है |

----------


## rajuj53

अब मैने सारी सेट्टिंग आपके बताये अनुसार कर ली है पर down  loading में error आ रही है उसका मैने screen shot भी लिया हे पर यहाँ आपको केसे भेजू कृपया बताए !धन्यवाद

----------


## Dark Rider

> अब मैने सारी सेट्टिंग आपके बताये अनुसार कर ली है पर down  loading में error आ रही है उसका मैने screen shot भी लिया हे पर यहाँ आपको केसे भेजू कृपया बताए !धन्यवाद


हो सकता है की यह एर्रोर किसी और कारण से हो यह तब भी आता है जब फाइल उपलब् न हो या फिर पैड साईट हो |

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

भाई ये आइ डी ऍम से कैसे बेहतर है ??????

----------

